# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  عکس ثبت نام کنکور

## reza-75

سلام من عکسی که واسه ثبت نام بردم یخورده حاشیه داشت البته بعد اسکن حاشیه نازک سیاه بعد لازمه عکسو عوض کنم 

در ضمن اون ته عکس که ادرس لابراتوار و کد عکس عکاسی هست یخورده تو تصویر افتاده مشکلی هس؟؟؟؟

عوض کنم عکسو؟//؟؟؟؟//چه کنم؟محروم نشیم از کنکور ............. :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

دفع خطر محتمل کن!
منکه فکر نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد مهم اینه عکست شبیه خودت باشه
برای اینکه خیالت راحت باشه که مشکلی پیش نمیاد عکست رو عوض کن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## reza-75

up

----------


## khaan

نه بابا به عکس چرا گیر بدن؟ فقط یادت باشه که وقتی دانشگاه قبول شدی همین عکس رو میندازن توی کارت دانشجوییت  :Yahoo (76): 
من که سلفی گرفتم گذاشتم برای ثبت نام.

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام من عکسی که واسه ثبت نام بردم یخورده حاشیه داشت البته بعد اسکن حاشیه نازک سیاه بعد لازمه عکسو عوض کنم 
> 
> در ضمن اون ته عکس که ادرس لابراتوار و کد عکس عکاسی هست یخورده تو تصویر افتاده مشکلی هس؟؟؟؟
> 
> عوض کنم عکسو؟//؟؟؟؟//چه کنم؟محروم نشیم از کنکور .............


سلام
به نظر من برو عوض کن که بعدا به مشکلی بر نخوری

----------

